# flea and tick what do you do?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a question about whether its better to have a flea and tick collar on your pup or the brands that you apply to the skin. 
My cousin applied this one type (sentry natural defense squeeze on from petsmart) to her brussles griffons skin and she said the dog was like lethargic for a bit but came out of it being fine. Then she said it was like itching and going bezerk for a bit but all was fine within two days. Now of course I want to know what anyone has used and what success they have had. I don't want to apply anything that will make them sick and I don't know if flea and tick collars are enough. I walk my dogs at times in the woods and last year the first year every two dogs both got ticks UGH! Yucky pesty things! So I really want to avoid this at all costs this year! What do you suggest? Thanks!!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

OK... here I go again. This is not from experience it's what I've read somewhere. A flea and tick collar is not very effective against ticks as it is against adult fleas and it's not effective against the eggs or larvae either. So, it may kill the adult fleas, leave the ticks and the eggs and a few days later you'll have another batch of baby fleas... AND, if the collar got wet, it wasn't effective on anything. I also read that these collars don't even kill the adult fleas. (Don't know from experience.)

I use k-9 advantix for my dogs and advantage for my cats. I like these better than anything else on the market, but that's just my opinion and so far they work just fine for me.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

and this k_9 advantage works successfully for ticks then Good! I am going to the pet store now so I will probably look at this and try it then! 
You must have posted this before! I have not seen it sorry!:frown: But I do thankyou :biggrin:for the advice! I was going to buy the collars but if they don't work when wet then they are no solution to the flea and tick problem. Thanks chatty cathy!:smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't waste your time and money on flea collars.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> and this k_9 advantage works successfully for ticks then Good! I am going to the pet store now so I will probably look at this and try it then!
> You must have posted this before! I have not seen it sorry!:frown: But I do thankyou :biggrin:for the advice! I was going to buy the collars but if they don't work when wet then they are no solution to the flea and tick problem. Thanks chatty cathy!:smile:


k-9 advantix is for both ticks and fleas, but should you decide to buy another flea treatment make sure it says its use is for both flea and ticks. Also, since it is expensive, check around for cheaper prices when buying a lot at once. Some online sites are cheaper than pet stores. I buy mine at Drs. Foster & Smith _*ONLY *_when they have their annual sale and then I stock up because I have three cats and two dogs. There are other sites that others swear by too. Good shopping! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Don't waste your time and money on flea collars.


I won't make that mistake anymore. I have bought them because Yep cheaper but now know not to! The only thing is the others are WOOHOO soooooo expensive. Have to find a cheaper place to get the other type! Thanks!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> k-9 advantix is for both ticks and fleas, but should you decide to buy another flea treatment make sure it says its use is for both flea and ticks. Also, since it is expensive, check around for cheaper prices when buying a lot at once. Some online sites are cheaper than pet stores. I buy mine at Drs. Foster & Smith _*ONLY *_when they have their annual sale and then I stock up because I have three cats and two dogs. There are other sites that others swear by too. Good shopping! :biggrin:


I went to Petco yesterday and well price~sticker shocked is what I was just wow! I have to find a cheaper place and I do now like that K~9 advantix. I give my dogs the heart gaurd or whatever brand the vet has them on for the mosquiitos, but I do also like the extra protection they get from the K~9 advatix. Now I need to find a sight where you can this a bit cheaper. I just can't justify around 60 dollars gee without tax for 4 dogs butI do realize they have the weights on the K~9 advantix but 3 of mine are over 50 lbs. and the one is 26 lbs. so that would be my only break the littler one! I am going to look at fosters and smith and see what the price is now probably way up there since its getting warm YEAH:biggrin:! Thanks I will look!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> I went to Petco yesterday and well price~sticker shocked is what I was just wow! I have to find a cheaper place and I do now like that K~9 advantix. I give my dogs the heart gaurd or whatever brand the vet has them on for the mosquiitos, but I do also like the extra protection they get from the K~9 advatix. Now I need to find a sight where you can this a bit cheaper. I just can't justify around 60 dollars gee without tax for 4 dogs butI do realize they have the weights on the K~9 advantix but 3 of mine are over 50 lbs. and the one is 26 lbs. so that would be my only break the littler one! I am going to look at fosters and smith and see what the price is now probably way up there since its getting warm YEAH:biggrin:! Thanks I will look!


The price now would probably be high as it is the season to buy it. Try Petmeds too. I believe they may have coupons for it. 

Can anyone recommend other sites for Wags? Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> Can anyone recommend other sites for Wags? Thanks. :biggrin:


Sorry this is soooo late (about a year!), but I buy k9 Advantix during the summers at Pet Nutrition Products. They have very good prices. :smile:

Pet Supplies, Pet Meds, Flea & Tick, Glucosamine Products and Supplies


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I am a dog groomer, so I knew stuff :tongue:

flea and tick collars do not work what so ever. I cannot believe they can sell them under the name "flea and tick" but what poison they DO have on them can be dangerous to your dog, and your children. All natural flea collars are safe, and they work better than chemical flea collars. They help about %30. But these herbal flea collars smell GREAT! so I keep them on my dogs just for the scent.

Spot on treatments that are not gotten from your vet can be dangerous. I have used biospot in the past with no ill effects, and the same thing with sentry but the crazy thing is... they didnt work! They helped our flea probably about %40.

In my area we have super fleas. the vets here no longer reccomend spot on treatments. They just do not work in my area! Everyone here has went to promeris, which has had some scary reports of reactions, and Comfortis. Comfortis is wonderful! Since i have been using it I have not seen any fleas at all. As a dog groomer I have heard about dogs having reactions to cheap flea control, flea collars, frontline, advantage, etc but never comfortis. The most common side effect is upset stomach. but comfortis is NOT labled for ticks. the vets will tell you that comfortis does not do ticks. But me and a few people I know live where ticks thrive and find ticks on ourselves regularly. our dogs are on comfortis and tick free!

If you live in an area where fleas are not so horrible you can get by with using all natural flea products and vacuuming often. but this probably will not do ticks


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

...Fosters and Smith has good prices on flea meds as well.
Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products


----------



## dahonam (Mar 12, 2010)

If you have a Costco near you, they have Frontline for about almost half the price of PetsMart or PetCo.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

rumor has it that the cheap frontline you are seeing is not really frontline. i dont know why they say that... but it is what i have heard.


----------



## dahonam (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like legitimate FrontLine Plus to me


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Many vets offices will price match what you can get online too.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

dahonam said:


> If you have a Costco near you, they have Frontline for about almost half the price of PetsMart or PetCo.


Several boarding places in our area will no longer accept dogs that have been treated with Frontline; apparently they do not feel it is as effective as K9 Advantix. 

As it happens we have always used the Advantix....


----------

